# What's your flat top looking like?



## Bytor (Sep 8, 2020)

So, I've had my Blackstone for close to 5 months now and love it.  I tend to use it more than cooking in the kitchen and using pots and pans, plus it keeps the house from smelling like a cookhouse all of the time, not that there's anything wrong with that...  I think I clean up pretty good after every cook and what not, but was wondering how other tops look after they have been put to continuous use.  I have noticed that I will get some thin spots on the seasoning layer, but has no impact on cooking and seems to get built back with additional cooks, especially with bacon.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 8, 2020)

Had mine for a year and half i think.  I keep it in the barn in a box.


----------



## Cabo (Sep 8, 2020)

Mine looks about the same.  We use our a lot also.  
What do you use to clean it?


----------



## Bytor (Sep 8, 2020)

Cabo said:


> Mine looks about the same.  We use our a lot also.
> What do you use to clean it?


I will usually only scrape it down with a spatula and then follow up with a wipe up with some paper towels then maybe a final wipe with a cotton cloth if needed.  After a few cooks, I will spray some water on it, scrape and dry off while pretty warm.  I will follow that up with a little flax seed oil and do a quick bake in.  If I'm cooking fish, or something sticky like stir-fry, I will hit it with water and repeat the cleaning process.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 8, 2020)

Mine looks about the same man. Had it 14 months. Stays outside under a cover. Keep it oiled up and you are good to go!


----------



## bradger (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## mike243 (Sep 8, 2020)

Mine is 4-5 years old and even heavy oil it wants to try to rust in a few spots, if i used it more often it wouldn’t probably


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 8, 2020)

Mines a couple years old . Don't use it as much as I would like . I turn mine to high after a cook and steam it off . Let that dry then hit it with veg oil . I didn't have the best luck with flax for some reason .


----------



## normanaj (Sep 8, 2020)

Been really thinking about a flat top for a while.

I've been using a cast iron skillet over a propane burner for years but its getting time to move onto a little easier way of cooking outside.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 8, 2020)

First summer with mine. Really like it!


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 8, 2020)

Got mine back in April. Haven't cleaned it once. Just scrape a little and put down some oil and wipe off. Haven't had anything stick yet. I use mine a ton though


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 8, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Mines a couple years old . Don't use it as much as I would like . I turn mine to high after a cook and steam it off . Let that dry then hit it with veg oil . I didn't have the best luck with flax for some reason .


I verbally do the same. I push any big stuff off with my spatula. I squirt water all over it and push that off with spatula. Lastly I soak a rag in water and using tongs wipe down the whole top then oil. Takes just minutes start to finish.


----------

